# USS Enterprise Decomissioned



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2017)

On February 3rd 2017 and after almost 55 years in service, the USS Enterprise (CVN 65) a.k.a The Big E becomes the first ever nuclear-powered aircraft carrier to be decomissioned.
US Navy Decommissioned the First Nuclear-Powered Aircraft Carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65)

And already, the new Enterprise (CVN 80) is on the drawing board. 
HII Received Contract to Kick Off Advance Fabrication of Aircraft Carrier Enterprise (CVN 80)

Damn those yanks must have loads of money. We're struggling to afford planes for our two ships


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 17, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Damn those yanks must have loads of money. We're struggling to afford planes for our two ships



Loads of debt and insane desire to take on more.

*Military Admits Trillion Dollar F-35 Program is a Failure*
Military Admits Trillion Dollar F-35 Program is a Failure


psik


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh dear! This is what we're buying for our carriers. I thought they were merely replacements for the Harrier (AV-8B in America) I didn't think they were supposed to outfit the whole US airforce


----------

